# Better Late Than Never - 2013 PHOTO OF THE YEAR!



## runnah (Mar 6, 2014)

*Voting ends 3-24-2014*


#1 January - The Ghosts of La Chatre by RobN185







#2 February - Never judge a book by its cover by Ballistics






#3 March - Thor's Majesty by Rotanimod





#4 April - Abandoned Hospital by KaPOWitsCHRIS - 





#5 May - The Infamous Biker by Ballistics





#6 June - Meeting Place by Rotanimod





#7 July - Sparkles by Robin_Usagani 





#8 August - Canoe by JTPhotography





#9 September - sm4him-zen rise





#10 October - Reflection by sleist 





#11 November - The Pier by batmura





#12 December - Heartpatrick


----------



## ratssass (Mar 6, 2014)

...its really too bad that Rotanimod's images are not actually posted.I remember both of them,and really enjoyed them,but I'll admit I chose from what was actually posted in this thread.


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 7, 2014)

You can just click the link...


----------



## paigew (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow! Amazing work. Some I remember, some I must have missed. Great job all :cheers:


----------



## runnah (Mar 7, 2014)

ratssass said:


> ...its really too bad that Rotanimod's images are not actually posted.I remember both of them,and really enjoyed them,but I'll admit I chose from what was actually posted in this thread.



Majeed took them offline so I wasn't able to link them.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow, thanks Runnah for putting this together. This is a tough choice, all of them are worthy.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow. Just. WOW. Those are some incredible images right there--oh, and then there's mine.  Seriously, it's kinda humbling to see one of your own pictures included in between all these truly spectacular images. :hail:

Runnah: How long will the poll be up?
Because I'm finding it *impossible* to pin this down to just ONE choice for POTY. There are so many that would be completely worthy of the title, and they are so different from each other it almost becomes a matter of eeny, meeny, miny, moe...


----------



## runnah (Mar 7, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Wow. Just. WOW. Those are some incredible images right there--oh, and then there's mine.  Seriously, it's kinda humbling to see one of your own pictures included in between all these truly spectacular images. :hail:
> 
> Runnah: How long will the poll be up?
> Because I'm finding it *impossible* to pin this down to just ONE choice for POTY. There are so many that would be completely worthy of the title, and they are so different from each other it almost becomes a matter of eeny, meeny, miny, moe...



Oh i forgot to add that. Lets call it 20 days?


----------



## weepete (Mar 7, 2014)

Difficult choice.


----------



## runnah (Mar 11, 2014)

Bump


----------



## runnah (Mar 18, 2014)

Close race people cast your votes!


----------



## BillM (Mar 18, 2014)

Only 46 votes on a site this busy, data rates don't apply people START VOTING !!!!!


:mrgreen:


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 18, 2014)

Difficult choice   

:banghead:
:scratch:
:waiting:


----------



## Meawood13 (Mar 20, 2014)

This was actually a pretty tough choice.   Too many good ones...


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 20, 2014)

I'd be really proud to have all those images hanging in my living room.


----------

